# Tilted Micro Coils



## Yoda (4/6/15)

I just built this dual micro coil and tilted them down a bit 
Came out to about 0.7 - 0.8 ohms, ramp up is a second or two at 25 watts but then when it starts the vape is a little warm but thick as hell and so much flavor.
11 wraps round the classic mini blue screwdriver

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kev mac (17/6/15)

Yoda said:


> I just built this dual micro coil and tilted them down a bit
> Came out to about 0.7 - 0.8 ohms, ramp up is a second or two at 25 watts but then when it starts the vape is a little warm but thick as hell and so much flavor.
> 11 wraps round the classic mini blue screwdriver
> View attachment 28675
> ...


The tilting of coils is I believe known as dragon coils.Check out YouTube as there's many videos on builds w/them.


----------



## shaunnadan (17/6/15)

I usually do the 45degree coils as a balance between Flavour and clouds. 

Also really helps with preventing the spit back

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jtgrey (17/6/15)

Jip they work nice . @Andre showed me how to do this . He is a really a coil master of note .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frank Zef (17/6/15)

Here's my tilted build from the weekend.
Didn't like it much and went back to normal coils.


----------



## shabbar (17/6/15)

Frank Zef said:


> Here's my tilted build from the weekend.
> Didn't like it much and went back to normal coils.
> View attachment 29433
> View attachment 29434



have you tried threading the cotton through the coils ? and leaving the tails in the juice well ?


----------



## Yoda (17/6/15)

@shabbar
I wicked it like that don't like packing the coil with cotton
And like @shaunnadan said it gives a nice balance between could and flavor
@Frank Zef try and wick it like a normal coil but the top piece goes in between the positive and negative posts, it gives nice dense clouds and good flavor and the wicking lasts ages i have had one of these builds that had the same wick for 2 maby 3 weeks and just didn't get nasty.
Over all I have been using this setup for about a month now and love it anyone wanting to try a nice balanced coil build this is the one... And please don't wick it like a "Dragon" because we don't blow smoke!!! The normal way is sufficient IMO


----------



## Frank Zef (17/6/15)

shabbar said:


> have you tried threading the cotton through the coils ? and leaving the tails in the juice well ?


Not yet.


----------



## shaunnadan (17/6/15)

Frank Zef said:


> Not yet.



Ummm.... Make ur 45degree tilt the other way, and then thread the cotton through the coil with the bottom end in the juice well and then snip the top off just above the coil


----------



## Frank Zef (19/6/15)

This is Fanta stick!


----------



## Yoda (19/6/15)

@Frank Zef 
Glad you are liking it!!! i love this build on my TOBH atty!!!


----------



## phanatik (19/6/15)

that build is great on the ODIN too,


----------

